# New Allroad owner



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Just picked up an Allroad last week. It's my first Audi and 4th VAG vehicle. Love the car, drives so smooth and there are so many things to play with. Will start a build thread soon. I'm currently looking for a set of avant suspension to lower the car and some wheels And now some pics. 
























And pics of my outgoing CC


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

So jealous. I have a white one on special order with the layered oak inlays. Hopefully it will be here next month.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Certainly the best looking wagon out there. Best to you and your new ride.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice pick up! Curious why you bought the allroad if you were just going to lower it? They still have A4 avants for sale don't they?

Regardless, very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

G0to60 said:


> Nice pick up! Curious why you bought the allroad if you were just going to lower it? They still have A4 avants for sale don't they?
> 
> Regardless, very nice. :thumbup:


 Nope not in my area at least. I wanted white with black interior and there were none in California. Plus i like Audi Connect and the front end refresh the '13's get.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I love looking at this thread because this is what the exterior of my car will look like.


----------

